# Start Up 150 Gallon Freshwater In Wall



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

My boss wants to start up my old 150g as a saltwater tank. The plan is to build the tank into the wall between the office and my soon to be apartment. The side of the tank with the office will be flush with the wall so it will appear to be a window. My side will stick out of the wall so I can maintain it and keep things running smoothly. Any ideas about ways to make this work better?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You could check out my "Hole in the wall" build thread: 155 Bowfront Build that has tons of pictures.

That tank went on to become a fairly high tech setup with lots of fun things, you can read more HERE

My advice would be plan everything out before you start... you need to have most of the stuff on hand so you can make everything work properly when its done. The wall should prob be reinforced under the tank, and you will want a tight fit to avoid noise making it into the office.

Will you be able to see the tank from your side? What about your boss/people being able to look into your apartment from the other side?


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Ægir said:


> You could check out my "Hole in the wall" build thread: 155 Bowfront Build that has tons of pictures.
> 
> That tank went on to become a fairly high tech setup with lots of fun things, you can read more HERE
> 
> ...


We talked about them being able to look through. The tank will open on my side into the dining room area of the apartment. I would have a shade or something of sorts to put in front of the tank when I don't want people looking in.

I will read up on your posts and let you know if I have any questions. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

So the boss has decided on a freshwater tank instead. I will get this moved over to the freshwater discussion. The apartment idea has been changed as well. I will be posting pictures soon of the build.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I will move it if you would like! Look forward to seeing pictures

Hopefully he changes his mind and it comes back into this forum


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

As promised, here are the photos of the build so far. We intend to have the tank on the stand by Saturday.















My boss was attempting to dance to LMFAO-Sexy and I know it.. This was when we first got the section of the wall open for the tank.








This is is the back side of the tank. The 2 pictures from before were taken from where the office will be.








Taken from the view I will have going into the tank maintenance room.








Better view of the work ahead of us. All those pipes need to be checked out to ensure they aren't live and need to be removed....Which means I went up in the ceiling and checked things out....















After hanging out in the ceiling for about an hour looking through all the insulation for the pipes, I gave the okay to start cutting.






















Some careful and precise removal of nonessential paneling time to start framing.








Here is where we stopped for the night. Still have one side left and then making sure the tank will be supported when it is full.


----------

